# كتاب Fogler النسخة الرابعة (Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering)



## مهندس المحبة (15 مايو 2009)

إليكم هذا الكتاب المهم في المفاعلات ....

Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (4th Edition) (Prentice Hall International Series in the Physical and Chemical Engineering Sciences) 
H. Scott Fogler


http://ifile.it/ct9n0zb/175467___ecre_4ed_-_hsfogler.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4L8ZAXL1

http://rapidshare.com/files/155656520/ECRE_4Ed_-_HSFogler.rar​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## ارهينيوس (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا ع ابداعك الدائم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ومنور ............


----------



## مهند هاني جرجيس (5 يوليو 2009)

gflkjnjvhgvbkijiosdjfc


----------



## softchem (5 يوليو 2009)

انت اكثر من رائع
بارك الله بك وبجهودك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخوتي الأعزاء وبارك الله فيكم ومنور معانا أخي softchem وننتظر مشاركاتك المميزة .....


----------



## المتنقل (6 يوليو 2009)

ممكن حلول كتاب النسخة الرابعة لا الثالثة 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز 
لاتوجد لدي النسخة الجديدة وإن شاء الله عندما أجدها سوف تكون في متناول أيديكم .....


----------



## alwazieer (22 أكتوبر 2010)

_الف شكر للغالي _
_وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع_


----------



## سعد السوداني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير.........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## tati kamans (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن كتاب الحلول لهذه النسخه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

tati kamans قال:


> ممكن كتاب الحلول لهذه النسخه



أسف أخي العزيز لاتوجد الحلول لهذا الكتاب ....


----------

